
How the tech industry can help fix our AI skills shortage - robinhowlett
https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/27/how-the-tech-industry-can-help-fix-our-ai-skills-shortage/
======
robinhowlett
Disclaimer: written by CEO of my company

